# Humorous Epitaths



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

This is one of my favorites:

Here lies Clyde
Who wouldn't be neat
He entered this house
Without wiping his feet 


OMG does this mean I'm turning into my mother?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ha. Yes, as a matter of fact, it does


Here lies Lester Moore.
Four slugs 
From a forty-four.
No Les
No More.


Here lies the body 
Of Margaret Bent
She kicked up her heels
And away she went.


----------

